# Trivial Snake-Kill Survey



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

Who has killed the most snakes in their lifetime?

In my lifetime, I've killed four copperheads, two that got in my house and one black snake that got in my house. Oh yeah, an albino snake of some sort when I was a kid. So, that is six snakes.







Anybody ever been bitten by a snake?

[Edited on 9-19-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 19, 2005)

I caught a baby Copperhead and kept it for a pet along side a Banana Spider for about a month.







I grew up playing in a junkyard and I kept them in the Parts Office because my mom would never had allowed them near our house.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't know you was a snakehandler!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

Puritancovenanter only you would keep a poisonous spider and a venomous snake as a pet-- *did any normal people find a snake and kill it rather than keep it as a pet?*






KILL-KILL-KILL all the snakes! 





Ahhhh! Ahhhhh! 




The snakes are trying to get me. Mommy!






See, I'm _normal._


----------



## turmeric (Sep 19, 2005)

You gots the DT's! You need some good ole Kentucky snake-killer!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 19, 2005)

In all my time in the wild, I've only seen 5 snakes up close. Only one was venomous (western diamondback). I've never killed a snake, nor been bit by one, though I accidentally stepped on one once.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't think I could recollect the number of snakes I've seen in the wild... it's just too many-- It's been a good little while since my last snake contact, and it's fall now-- their time to come out and roost at least in Virginia. I'm like Indiana Jones when it comes to snakes... No snakehandling for me!


----------



## Richard King (Sep 19, 2005)

I couldn't even come up with a number. I don't want PETA to surround my house. Out here in West Texas you just see a lot of diamond back rattlers if you get out in the mesquite. I have killed them on boy scout campouts, I have killed them on rabbit hunts. I have killed them on job sites I have stopped on the side of the road just to mess with big ones. We used to jump on packrat nests to get the rats to run out so we could shoot them...UNTIL I got a big rattler coming out of one. We actually hunted them on purpose in caliche pits using a small mirror, a sprayer full of gasoline and snake hooks. As a teen ager that was what I did to get a buzz instead of something that would land me in jail. Now that I think of the cost of gas I guess no one does that for a rush anymore. It would cost too much. Lets just say so far I am winning in the snake wars. This doesn't even count my confrontations with the city council and various politicians.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

I cannot compete with you Texas rattlesnake charmers.


as heard on Lubbock AM radio advertising Richard's church...
_And be sure to come on Wednesday Night for Rattlesnake Roundup Night, and ye of little faith best bring antivenom because ye liable to get stung by the Lord!_

"They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing it shall not hurt them." --Mark 16:17-18


----------



## ANT (Sep 19, 2005)

When I was young, I killed a bunch. (Not as many as Richard though.) When I got older I did the same as puritancovenanter - started keeping everything as pets. I started out with a couple Pygmy Rattlers that I cought down off Alligator Alley in the Everglades, then a couple years later I was up to Cobras. My favorite venomous pet was a Black & White Spitting Cobra that I had from a baby. 

(Do not worry everybody - I was under supervision at the time while working on my hot liscense - venomous liscense.)

When I was 19 my first apartment I had, I set up a reptile room in the spare bedroom (I slept in the smaller room so the snakes could have the bigger) I had wall to wall aquariums set up with all different kinds of snakes. I even let a 3 1/2' moniter (A very large Savannah) roam the room uncaged. I controlled the temperature and humidity of the room. It was a reptile lovers dream. I had to slim down after I realized I was spending between $50 & $100 a week just for food for my pets.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 19, 2005)

I like snakes. Everytime I see one I try to catch it. The only type I've ever caught have been black racers or indigo snakes. Oh yeah, ONCE, I caught this big rat snake. He was gigantic and luckily a neighbor helped me. I've never even seen a poisonous one out in the wild.

Catching snakes is a real thrill because, at least the black racers, are very fiesty and they'll fight you as if they were a king cobra or something. Some even rattle their tail to make you think they're a rattle snake; its hilarious! 

I want to invest in a snake hook. All I use now are brooms to try to pin them down and stop them from getting away. Then I try to pull their body under the broom far enough that just their head is showing, then I can grab them by the neck. I've tried doing the "Crocodile Hunter" thing and lifting them up in the air by their tail.... that doesn't work. They'll bite you quicker than you can blink an eye!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 19, 2005)

I've killed countless numbers of garter snakes... mostly when I was employed as a lawncare worker. 
I've only seen one copperhead, but I didn't see it for long because I blasted it with the shotgun I was carrying.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually, now that someone mentions black snakes... the black racer I killed is the snake that put up the biggest fight, not the copperheads... And as the snake coiled up in defense, it let off this pungent horrible musk smell, as if it were some kind of defensive mechanism. I killed it with hockey stick and slapshot out the front door. It was originally coiled up in the den in the corner wall. Sometimes, you have to improvise! The slapshot broke its back! 
:bigsmile:

And ironically, the largest snake I've ever seen in wild was a garter snake like ten years ago! I've never killed a garter snake. My dad killed that one. It was huge and it snuck into our basement. I was petrified when it opened its mouth and lashed out at me.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Sep 19, 2005)

my old man was the snake dude at the kissimmee reptile institute as a kid.. he would handle the snakes for everyone to see...he then continued his uneventful , cowardly life by becoming a marine sniper in nam. what a pansy!

jk...i love my pop


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 19, 2005)

Never killed a snake, but I used to play yo-yo with the Banana Spiders.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 19, 2005)

Me and some friends killed a cotton-mouth that was eating some baby bunnies from a nest. We first crushed it behind the head with a big cinder block, then finished it off with a spade.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Actually, now that someone mentions black snakes... the black racer I killed is the snake that put up the biggest fight, not the copperheads... And as the snake coiled up in defense, it let off this pungent horrible musk smell, as if it were some kind of defensive mechanism. I killed it with hockey stick and slapshot out the front door. It was originally coiled up in the den in the corner wall. Sometimes, you have to improvise! The slapshot broke its back!
> :bigsmile:
> 
> And ironically, the largest snake I've ever seen in wild was a garter snake like ten years ago! I've never killed a garter snake. My dad killed that one. It was huge and it snuck into our basement. I was petrified when it opened its mouth and lashed out at me.



See what I mean about them Racers? They're mean little suckers (I don't know if you should kill one, however; they're not a danger to anyone and they're helpful to the eco chain/habitat, etc.)

Now about the garter snake: I caught one of those a few years back and I had him really close to his head and was walking with him when all of the sudden he bit my thumb! I don't know how he ever managed to turn his head to that degree! He drew blood so I got mad and killed him! (However, don't do what I do. Live and let live, eh?)

I can't wait to catch my next snake! Could today be the day? You never know!


----------



## BJClark (Sep 20, 2005)

I dunno how many I've killed over the years.

I did kill one last weekend while mowing the backyard, a water moccassin 
trying to find dry land. And I imagine I'll probably kill at least one more this weekend when I mow the yard again. Unless of course I see it before the lawn mower hits it, I'll call my husband and let him kill it for me.  

My daughter was bit by a cotton mouth this past summer while up at her dad's. I know this might sound weird, but she was praising God it was her and not one of her siblings or cousins that was bit. She is the oldest and because of her height and size the poison didn't rush through her system as fast as it would have the younger kids. Her ankle and leg were swollen before she got treatment, and she realized had it been one of the younger kids they wouldn't have even made it to the hospital.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 20, 2005)

All these stories give me one more reason why I'm thankful I don't live in the South.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> All these stories give me one more reason why I'm thankful I don't live in the South.





When I lived out west years ago, Idaho, there was a small little area just outside of town aptly named "Rattle Snake Junction" the locals there used to go Rattle snake hunting in the summer; not my idea of fun but they liked their snake skin boots.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BJClark_
> I dunno how many I've killed over the years.
> 
> I did kill one last weekend while mowing the backyard, a water moccassin
> ...



Wow! What state do you live in? I've never know anyone who has been bitten by one of those before! They are rare to even see, much less be bitten by! Crazy!


What was she doing? Was she down by the water's edge, or did it get her in the woods or somewhere?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll leave snake crushing to the seed.


----------

